# It's gettin ready to erupt!!!



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Today I was alerted at work,by Rob,11 am that the rock were blitzin da beach,but too far to reach.. I left work at normal time and got to about kdh and said to myself,let's call Joe and see if he got into em.. He answers the phone with "They're tarin it up,get yer arse on down here Kenny!!".. I turned da truck around and hauled freight to Corolla. Well by that time only half hr of daylight left. No waders,just work uniform..  I threw out and hooked me one,then it came unbuttoned.. I missed another and hooked up again and came unbuttoned again.. Just my luck,the bite had pretty much stoped by that time.. Well,Joe said the bite had slowed way down from what it was as they were at your feet before. From the reports I heard from several folks the school was 5 mi stretched down the beach!  I heard from just about everyone I talked to that it was da biggest rockfish blitz they ever saw in thier lives,and these are folks that have seen some rock in the past! 
On the homefront last night,at ramp 34 during a driveing rain and thunderstorm,a couple of folks held out through the mess. They were rewarded with thier limit and said they were hookin fish on every bait they threw out on the bottom.. 
Sounds to me like we be in for one h#ll of a striper season with fish stretched that far apart!


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

*It's gettin ready to errupt!!!*

I just got home from Pine Island ( Corolla ) where I took part in the largest Striper Blitz I 've ever seen...Hundreds upon Hundreds of fish were taken..and the blitz was over a 1 mile long and lasted more than 6-7 hours...

I 'll have pics posted on my site by AM..right now I am going to have to rest..cause I caught more than I would like to try and count...well...that's not even possible


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Whats wrong Rob, you let that old fart you were fishing with wear you out?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

tell me it wasnt as good as the one down at the false point last year kenny.... say that its better....geez looks like i will have to sell a kidney and be down there this weekend!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

if i didnt hate the drive from wilmington to obx so bad, i'd be up in a heartbeat


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds like one of those (should have been hear yesterday) deals. Shoulda woulda coulda stayed another day!


----------



## greyghost (Dec 4, 2005)

fish militia said:


> I just got home from Pine Island ( Corolla ) where I took part in the largest Striper Blitz I 've ever seen...Hundreds upon Hundreds of fish were taken..and the blitz was over a 1 mile long and lasted more than 6-7 hours...
> 
> I 'll have pics posted on my site by AM..right now I am going to have to rest..cause I caught more than I would like to try and count...well...that's not even possible


-------------------------------------------

lOOKS like the fat lady was just warming up Saturady, with the blue"s Blitz.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

> tell me it wasnt as good as the one down at the false point last year kenny.... say that its better....


 No lie,acording to folks that I know and trust,believe me,it was much better...



> Whats wrong Rob, you let that old fart you were fishing with wear you out?


 Why not,I let them both outfish me...


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Looks to me it already has, check out this link.
http://www.fishmilitia.com/discus/messages/2/762.html?1136373691


----------



## joemullet (Dec 20, 2005)

you guys should have seen kenny in his work clothes and shoes, hahahaha did i say WET FEET, 50d water temp, funny as hell, he had the same look on his face as i do in a drum blitz and get skunked, i did give him a fish to go home with so jody would think he was fishin, hahahaha


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Wow.....*

Way cool. Wish I was there.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

I offered to hook a fish for Kenny and hand him my rod.. 

Poor Guy...he must have Drank himself to sleep last night


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

OBX Rookie said:


> Sounds like one of those (should have been hear yesterday) deals. Shoulda woulda coulda stayed another day!


isnt that the truth i was there all day Monday at OI fishing the jetties seen 7 big stripers caught from 36 to 39 and only 2 left the water and went home to take a swim in a hot oil bath,,, they were caught just left of the sand bar about 50 yard down from the end of the jettie before hittin the ocean


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Wow*

THat is the only thing I can say. Once in a lifetime blitz!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

NTKG said:


> tell me it wasnt as good as the one down at the false point last year kenny.... say that its better....geez looks like i will have to sell a kidney and be down there this weekend!


 I'll answer to this again.. Got on the phone with a bud of mine today while I was at work. Wanted info if anything was happenin.. Well,he said his odometer said 4.9 mi of nothing but birds and fishermen bowed up with stripers!! 



> I offered to hook a fish for Kenny and hand him my rod..


 All I can say to that is BITE ME.. 

Jody said thanks,Joe,said "If we relied on me ta catchem we'd start ta death!"..


----------



## king&strut (Jun 17, 2004)

What size were the rocks?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Man, those pictures on Rob's board are unbelievable!

That's okay. They'll be up my way for the spring spawn in 3 months.


----------



## outerbanker1 (Nov 24, 2003)

king&strut said:


> What size were the rocks?


they ranged from 10 to approx.35 lbs. my friend joe carter caught one approx 20 on fly then caught one over 35 on spin. it was just a great day on the outerbanks


----------



## dstealinghome (Sep 24, 2005)

man i need some new friends that will call me when the bite is on  lol


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

> *man i need some new friends that will call me when the bite is on lol*


ME TOO !!!!

Walt


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

outerbanker1 said:


> they ranged from 10 to approx.35 lbs. my friend joe carter caught one approx 20 on fly then caught one over 35 on spin. it was just a great day on the outerbanks


 Yeah,I heard there was a guy out there catchin em on fly,I bet that was a wild ride..


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

dstealinghome:....as a good friend says:...."ya might be chasing caught feesh" .......the R


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

..oooops!..the R


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Wow! That musta been sumthin! The duration and distance just blows me away...

I see my my friend Big Dave in one of those shots. Figgered he'd be in on it.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

you and me both


----------

